# Circuto convertidor 12VAC en 120VAC que no descargue la bateria y mantenga 500W



## ELRUSSO921 (Jun 30, 2008)

necesito un circuito que me permita convertir 12VAC que es lo que tiene la bateria del carro a 120VAC 60HZ para poder instalarle un aire acondicionado de casa, gracias... espero sus respuestas de verdad tengo tiempo buscando esto ya que me gustaria hacerlo personalmente


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 30, 2008)

En el foro encuentras varios circuitos para conversor tus 12VCC a 120VCA busca "inversor"

Ahora un poco de matemáticas si tu aire consume 500W, suponte que el inversor por propias pérdidas consuma 100W más, lo que suma 600W.
Este valor lo dividimos por tus 12VCC (Según formula de potencia W = V * I)
Tendremos un consumo de 600 W / 12V = 50A, para mantener esto necesitas el alternador del auto funcionando, en caso contrario en 30/40 min te quedas sin batería


----------



## ELRUSSO921 (Jun 30, 2008)

gracias por tu respuesta hermano buscare entonces y tendre cuidado con el alternador cualquier otra duda te escribo


----------

